# Canadian/Egyptian



## nativeExpat

Hi:

As a retired Canadian/Egyptian, I`m contemplating my 1st visit to Egypt after 47 years.
Don`t have any Egyptian ID on me, ONLY my Canadian passport (which clearly shows .... country of birth:Egypt).
What kind of visa would I get upon arrival?
Am I right to assume that it would NOT be a tourist visa?
Is it true that Egyptian nationals are not allowed to some tourist areas (SharmElShiekh, Hurghada)?

Any additional helpful insights, ....... much appreciated.


----------



## hurghadapat

nativeExpat said:


> Hi:
> 
> As a retired Canadian/Egyptian, I`m contemplating my 1st visit to Egypt after 47 years.
> Don`t have any Egyptian ID on me, ONLY my Canadian passport (which clearly shows .... country of birth:Egypt).
> What kind of visa would I get upon arrival?
> Am I right to assume that it would NOT be a tourist visa?
> Is it true that Egyptian nationals are not allowed to some tourist areas (SharmElShiekh, Hurghada)?
> 
> Any additional helpful insights, ....... much appreciated.


Not sure about what sort of visa you would get but i would assume that it would be a tourist visa as you are travelling on a Canadian passport.
Egyptian nationals are allowed in tourist areas,many egyptians holiday in these places.


----------



## Daprince86

You can use your Canadian passport and buy a tourist visa but you obviously have to leave when your visa expires. If you have egyptian citizenship but you don't have any documentation and would like to get documentation so you don't need to get a tourist visa in the future, then you need to figure out your national ID number, get a lawyer and let him/her go through the process to get you a national ID card and an Egyptian passport. For now you can use a Tourist visa.


----------

